# Top 10 greatest songs of all time



## Aikon (Apr 26, 2007)

It's time for Aikon's prestigious

"Top 10 Greatest Songs of all Time"

Generally speaking, I consider a song to make this list if I've known about it for over a few years and yet never get sick of hearing it even if over and over, because it's so good.  What's yours?

10. Desert Song - Def Leppard
9.  Rock You Like a Hurricane - Scorpions
8.  Someone Else? - Queensryche
7.  A Million Light Years Away - Stratovarius
6.  Numb - Linkin Park
5.  Angry Again - Megadeth
4.  Voices - Disturbed
3.  Black - Pearl Jam
2.  Fear of the Dark - Iron Maiden
*1.  Paradise City - Guns N' Roses*

Yeah, I'm this board's biggest GNR fan, and if it weren't for the fact that I think all of GN'R's songs are the greatest, they'd fill 75% of my list.  

Paradise City is one of those happy songs.  I remember hanging out with friends everytime I hear the song it floods my brain with all kind of great memories I had as a kid.  

So, what's yours?  And what's the reason your no.#1 song is your no.#1 song, if for any reason other than it's just great?


----------



## DavidN (Apr 26, 2007)

Not too sure about the inclusion of Linkin Park on that, but you mentioned Stratovarius so all is forgiven. =)

I don't think I can put together a top ten, but a selection of things I'm enjoying...

Virus - Heavenly (The whole album, really)
Invisible Man - Helloween
Watcher in the Sky - Iron Savior
Iron Hand - Silent Force
Spread Your Fire - Angra
How Long - Gamma Ray
Center of the Universe - Kamelot
White Pearl, Black Oceans - Sonata Arctica
Hunting High and Low - Stratovarius
Can I Play With Madness - Iron Maiden

That's a fairly wide spectrum of the kind of bands I listen to. And for the #1, the first one I mentioned - because that album is everything that people hate about power metal. Overly pretentious classical-type sections, bells, explosions, a helium-high vocalist, and a strangely Amstrad-like chord instrument. It's fantastic.


----------



## Aikon (Apr 27, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Not too sure about the inclusion of Linkin Park on that, but you mentioned Stratovarius so all is forgiven. =)



Heh heh.  I got to admit I like Linkin Park's earlier stuff, though with their new album coming out, if the single they chose (What I've Done) is any indication, it's going to going to be fantastically craptastic.  It's an OK song, but for a band that hasn't released anything since 2003, it's pretty crappy.  



> Virus - Heavenly (The whole album, really)
> 
> ...And for the #1, the first one I mentioned - because that album is everything that people hate about power metal. ....



Hell yeahz, fight the power!

I'll check it out this weekened.  I like finding new metal bands I've never heard of before, gives ya a warm and fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Option7 (Apr 27, 2007)

I dont think I could give a definitive list of my top 10 favourite songs of all time, but here's a list of my current favourites (in no order except for #1)

 Calling - Taproot
 Kickapoo - Tenacious D
 Master Exploder - Tenacious D
 Killafornia - Transplants
 Dirty - Trick Daddy
 Lady In Black - Uriah Heep
 Pain Redefined - Disturbed
 Good Die Young - D12
 To Be Loved - Papa Roach
*1. Flea Market Montgomery - Sammy Stephens. *


----------



## robomilk (Apr 27, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> *1. Flea Market Montgomery - Sammy Stephens. *



You have got to be kidding....


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Apr 29, 2007)

10. Prodigy - Firestarter
9. Syrian - Supernova
8. Michael Jackson - Smooth Criminal
7. Rammstein - Sonne
6. Depeche Mode - Enjoy the Silence
5. The Knife - Silent Shout
4. Kraftwerk - Computer Love
3. Alphaville - Forever Young
2. VNV Nation - Beloved
1. Apoptygma Berzerk - Kathy's Song (Come Lie Next To Me)


----------



## robomilk (Apr 29, 2007)

Ahh what the hell. In no particular order:

Ooby-Scooby Doomsday or the D-day Dj's Got the D.D.T. Blues _Gong_
Storm Coming _Gnarls Barkley_
Pale Blue Dot _Ice-Core Scientist_
Lepcis Magna _E.S. Posthumus_
The Furry Song [Version 2] _Kurrel the Raven_ (What?)
Mephistopheles' Return _Trans-Siberian Orchestra_
Thou Shalt Always Kill _Dan le Sac vs Scroobius Pip_
Stars of CCTV _Hard Fi_
Logical Song _Supertramp_

And coming in closely behind:

Unfinished Sympathy _Massive Attack_
Hospital Beds _Cold War Kids_
Spiders, Crocodiles & Kryptonite _Faithless_
Technologic _Daft Punk_
Battle Without Honor or Humanity _Tomoyasu Hotei_


----------



## brokenfox (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm not sure I could pick only 10 of the greatest songs and list them in some kind of order, but I am soooo confused...so far no one has mentioned any Led Zeppelin, I mean come on....Stair Way to Heaven anybody? And my heart is crying...why oh why is there no mention of The Beatles yet??? It is so hard to pick a best Beatles song, in fact the top ten could probly all be Beatles songs...but so many of there songs are so important it is hard to believe that not even one is listed yet. And if it was up to me then there should be some Black Sabbath somewhere here, I mean when you listen to Black Sabbath (the song) you are listening to the birth of metal. I can agree with some of the mentions here, but seriously these lists are so incomplete...Let me try to fix what I can *cracks knuckles*

In no particular order...
Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven (written in one night, it changed the world)
Black Sabbath - Black Sabbath (metal starts here)
The Beatles - *sigh how do I choose just one* Something (One of the most Beautiful songs ever written)
Magadeth - Peace Sells (proves that metal can be political)
Alice Cooper - Steven (from one of the greatest albums and the creator of shock rock comes one of the most haunting songs ever recorded)
Anthrax -Â Â Bring Da Noiz (breaking social and sound barriers at the same time)
Boston - More Than a Feeling (One of the greatest male vocalists to ever grace music, may Brad Delp RIP)
Queen - Spread Your Wings (you can not talk about great vocalists without mentioning Freddy Mercury)
David Bowie + Queen - Under Pressure (this song is too good not to mention so Queen gets a second mention on my list)
Iron Maiden - Hallowed Be Thy Name (sure Thin Lizzy stated the dual lead guitar sound but it was Iron Maiden that made it popular and led the way for the British Metal Invasion in the 80s)

Ok so thats 10, sooo many more I could add but these were some of the first big names that came to me.


----------

